# All grown up (girls are 12 weeks)



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry if I'm just annoying everyone now but I've got into the habit of posting pics of their progress. 3 months already (well on Wednesday), I've had them playing in the conservatory, since it's rained all day, with all their new toys.

Fable first
























Off to stash









And Halo
















Fable being weird in the background









And both together

















I can see why people are telling me I'll want more...because I do, but sadly not allowed anymore pets due to college, I only have time for what I've got.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Omg your two are gorgeous, I love that colour of coat. :001_wub:
They are addictive, great pets. I only wanted one and ended up with 6 lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

What beautiful sandy girls


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

shezzy said:


> Omg your two are gorgeous, I love that colour of coat. :001_wub:
> They are addictive, great pets. I only wanted one and ended up with 6 lol


Haha, my mum would kill me if I ended up with 6, literally kill me. I don't see how another little friend could hurt though.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Jekkarat005 said:


> Haha, my mum would kill me if I ended up with 6, literally kill me. I don't see how another little friend could hurt though.


Haha. 1 more wouldnt hurt. thats what i kept telling myself lol  I think ive defo reached my limit.


----------



## tutter (Sep 21, 2011)

omg how adorable 
my dad wants one but i always thought they were vicious towards rabbits

maybe it is my ignorance towards them!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

They are starting to look all grown up now


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

tutter said:


> omg how adorable
> my dad wants one but i always thought they were vicious towards rabbits
> 
> maybe it is my ignorance towards them!


They would try and probably succeed in killing a rabbit if they got the chance but dosent mean you can't have both I have 2 ferrets and 2 rabbits but they never come into contact


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

they are really sweet, great photo's i had a jill the same colour she lived for 10 years the sweetest little ferret you could wish for, she would always give me kisses when i picked her up in the mornings.


----------

